# Blues on the LBI surf? Reports??



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I'm am getting mixed reports here. Read on some forums saying all the Blues you want in the 2-3lb range and some people who actually were out there said nothing was happening...maybe a few at best. 

With the gas prices being so high, can anyone confirm this? I love eating Blues of that size! I am only able to go out a few times a year and I would like to make it count. Thank you

Sam


----------



## Doc Crappie (Sep 19, 2011)

where is the LBI surf?


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been fishing the Wildwood/Cape May area all week and have caught and seen snapper blues everywhere but nothing with any size.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Doc Crappie said:


> where is the LBI surf?


Long Beach Island


----------



## Doc Crappie (Sep 19, 2011)

Dah.... now i know thanks


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

They're there. I got a few today. Small metals or fresh finger mullet.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I caught a 3lb one off the surf at SH. See photo album.


----------

